# Ruf bei Gnomeregangnome!?!



## Blacksnap (4. November 2008)

Hi Leute wie des Topic schon sagt wollt ich mal so in die Runde fragen wie man Gnomeregangnome am leichtesten auf Excaltec kriege.....können doch net nur Gnomeregan Quests sein oder Runenstoff oder? Gibt es evtl noch einfacherere Möglichkeiten wzB bei Exodar etc dann die STart Quests machen? 

Würde mich über Tips und Anregungen sehr freuen! Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. November 2008)

Glaub da bleibt dir nicht viel übrig als Stoff einzutauschen

First!


----------



## Blacksnap (4. November 2008)

Schade sonst geht wirklich nix anderes?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. November 2008)

Wollstoff und sowas abgeben.

Der Typ dafür steht in der Tüfftlerstadt in IF.


----------



## Kazabeth (4. November 2008)

Glaub da gab/ gibt es wiederholbare Quests an der Küste von Feralas (bissel südl. vom Steg, wo das Schiff für die Insel anlegt).

Gruß,
        Kazabeth


----------



## Männchen (4. November 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> Glaub da gab/ gibt es wiederholbare Quests an der Küste von Feralas (bissel südl. vom Steg, wo das Schiff für die Insel anlegt).
> 
> Gruß,
> Kazabeth



Da steht ein Goblin und sicher nicht für Gnomenruf. 

Eine Möglichkeit ist das Questen in den Anfangsgebieten. In Dun Morogh bekommst du Parallelruf (Eisenschmiede + Gnome) und wenn Du Ruf bei einer anderen Allianzfraktion bekommst, erhälst Du prozentual auch Ruf bei den Gnomen.
Eine 2. Möglichkeit ist PVP im Alteractal, wo man Ruf für das Abgeben des Loots dort bekommt.
Ansonsten halt eine Menge Runenstoff spenden.


----------



## Kazabeth (5. November 2008)

Oops sorry, total verlesen, dachte er wollte was beim Kartell steigern.
Naja evtl. hilft dir der Link als Wiedergutmachung:

http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/faction.html?...=54;locale=enUS

Gruß,
     Kazabeth


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Schau mal bei:
Quests mit Ruf für Gnomeregan (eng.)

Ansonsten kannst Du noch Runenstoff abgeben.

Edit: Wie Du sehen kannst, geben die Quests auf der Azur- und Blutmythosinsel zwar auch Ruf für Gnomeregan, aber jeweils nur 6 Punkte. Da lohnt sich meines Erachtens Stoffsammeln eher.


----------



## Kaamon (5. November 2008)

Sofern du keine Lust hast Stoffe zu farmen oder zu kaufen gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit. Wenn du alle anderen Allianz Fraktionen (Sturmwind, Eisenschmiede, Darnassus, Exoder) auf Ehrfürchtig hast, kannst du dennoch Quests für diese Fraktionen erledigen. Da beenden einer dieser Quests gibt dir dann immerhin noch 1/4 des eigentlichen Rufs.

Das bedeutet: Eine Quest, welche 250 Rufpunkte für Darnassus ausspuckt gibt dir immerhin noch 62 Rufpunkte. Diese Rufpunkte gibt es immer für die Fraktion dessen Ruf am niedrigsten ist. Du solltest also darauf achten, dass alle aneren Fraktionen weiter sind als Gnomeregan.

mfg Kaamon


----------



## riggedi (5. November 2008)

Mein Tipp (habe alle Allianz Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig):
Mach einfach alle Q´s die in den Gebieten mit Zwergen und Gnomen vergeben werden. Vor allem lowie Instanz Q´s geben noch massig Rufpunkte. Ausserdem ist das Farmen von Runenstoff in den lvl 55-60 Instanzen sehr zu empfehlen! Massig Stoffe findest Du in Stratholme, Scholo, BRT etc. - und das in seehr kurzer Zeit.

Riggedi


----------



## Wynd (15. Januar 2009)

ich war seit wow-start schon immer scharf auf den robo-strider. als nachtelf leider nicht machbar. ab 3.0.8. wird mein traum endlich wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

natürlich muss ich jetzt ein wenig gas machen und wollte daher nochmal fragen wie man am besten vorgehen sollte.

1.) alle Qs machen: Liste

2.) runenstoff farmen und abgeben

3.) ruf pushen bei den anderen hauptstadt-fraktionen um noch 1/4 des rufs für gnomeregan gut geschrieben zu bekommen

habe ich was vergessen? es gibt ungefähr 40 Qs mit ca. 250 ruf pro stück (=10.00 rufpunkte). wieviel ruf bringt denn einmal stoff abgeben?


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

einfach alteractal gehn  so hab ichs gemacht =) hat gar nich so lang gedauert ^^ allerdings is gnomen ruf glaub i als letztes dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (15. Januar 2009)

leider funktioniert das AV auf unserem server gar nicht mehr. das geht 3 x am tag auf, dann rushen und ende. da ich nur abends spielen kann wäre das wohl keine gute alternative.
nur mal interessehalber: was bringt denn da wieviel ruf?


----------



## Xelyna (15. Januar 2009)

Hey die Liste mit den Ruf Quests ist ja toll :O
Danke ! 

Ich möchte - sobald mein Nackelfchen 80 ist - auch versuchen mir so einen Roboschreiter zu holen (:
Das Stoff farmen kombiniert sich schön mit dem Baronmount-Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> leider funktioniert das AV auf unserem server gar nicht mehr. das geht 3 x am tag auf, dann rushen und ende. da ich nur abends spielen kann wäre das wohl keine gute alternative.
> nur mal interessehalber: was bringt denn da wieviel ruf?


die gelooteten gegenstände abgeben am besten die kugeln die bringen am anfang 150ruf nacher "nur"noch 75


----------



## Wynd (15. Januar 2009)

werde mich heute abend mal mit der Q-liste auseinandersetzen, denke ich.

wieviel ruf bekommt man denn eigentlich für das abgeben von einen stapel runenstoff?


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> wieviel ruf bekommt man denn eigentlich für das abgeben von einen stapel runenstoff?


75 Ruf / Stack


----------



## Wynd (15. Januar 2009)

danke, und OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!

denke ich werde sicherstellen alle Qs gemacht zu haben bevor ich zu dieser verzweifelungstat übergehe ^^


----------



## Thaielb (15. Januar 2009)

Das schnellste und günstigste sind wirklich Quests.
Ich habe beim leveln meiner Schamanin beim Questen darauf geachtet, dass ich überwiegend Allianz-Quest löse. Das ganze habe ich dann bis in die Zangarmarschen so durchgezogen, wo ich auch bereits ehrfürchtig bei Exodar war. Gleichzeitig habe ich regelmäßig über Wochen hinweg die günstigen (!) Runenstoff-Angebote im AH aufgekauft und überwiegend bei den Gnomen abgegeben, so dass ich mit 64 bei Darnassus fast ehrfürchtig und die drei anderen bei 18000/21000 respektvoll war. Dann noch mal Dämmerwald durchgequestet (dauert mit 64 ja nur 2 Stunden für alle Quests) und ich war bei allen ehrfürchtig.

Damit hatte ich einen Titel und meinen Tiger.

Wenn Du nur eine Fraktion auf ehrfürchtig willst, geht ads doch recht schnell. Erst Gnomen-Quest, dann Allianz-Quest und Runenstoff abgeben.


----------



## Wynd (15. Januar 2009)

danke schön.

"allianz-quests" sind doch aber vermutlich alle für mich annehmbaren (low-Qs), oder meinst du was spezielles?


----------



## Spardas (15. Januar 2009)

schau mal auf die Buffed Datenbank HIER dort kanst ja mal nach schauen welches Quest ect. Ruf geben und so =)

Vielleicht findest auch Quest die du noch net gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belwár (15. Januar 2009)

So ich hab mir nich die Mühe gemacht, alle Post durchzulesen.

Nur weiß ich nur zu gut, wie nervig es ist, den Ruf hochzubekommen.

Ich hatte auf 60 den Botschafter Titel, schon deshalb bekommen, weil ich alle niederen Gnomen quest gemacht hab und zum zweiten bei allen anderen Fraktionen auch schon auf ehrfürchtig war. Dadurch ist lt Hören Sagen dieser Ruf leichter gestiegen.

Stoff hatte ich dabei nur wenig abgegeben.

Ansonsten kann ich noch den Tipp geben, das man im Alterac durch die dort vergebenen Quests nebenbei auch noch Ruf farmen kann - was auch echt nich verkehrt ist.


----------



## nooblike (15. Januar 2009)

ich habe damals zu 60er zeit oft alterac noch gespielt und habe so meinen ruf gesteigert. Nachdem ich bei den Kristallen abgeben bei Eisenschmiede ehrfürchtig wurde  , steigerte sich der ruf dann bei den gnomen. Zwar nur minimal aber auch eine Lösung vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (16. Januar 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> "allianz-quests" sind doch aber vermutlich alle für mich annehmbaren (low-Qs), oder meinst du was spezielles?



Nicht alle, nur die Ruf bei der Allianz bringen. Im Blizzard-Forum findest Du unter Quests eine Aufstellung aller Allianz-Quest nach Gebieten. Da bekommst Du einen Überblick und findest auch alle bzw. verhinderst Quest zu machen, die keinen Ruf oder von anderen Fraktionen bringen.


----------



## Wynd (19. Januar 2009)

das mit dem ruf ist ja biiiitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! anfangs dachte ich noch dass es recht flott geht, aber ich in mittlerweile bei 7.000/21.000 und bin schon am verzweifeln! das sind noch 160 ruf-Qs (a 80 ruf) bzw. ca. 170 20er-stapel runenstoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thaielb schrieb:


> Nicht alle, nur die Ruf bei der Allianz bringen. Im Blizzard-Forum findest Du unter Quests eine Aufstellung aller Allianz-Quest nach Gebieten. Da bekommst Du einen Überblick und findest auch alle bzw. verhinderst Quest zu machen, die keinen Ruf oder von anderen Fraktionen bringen.



hat jemand nen link parat? habe gestern nix finden können.


----------



## Thaielb (20. Januar 2009)

Schau mal hier: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...91826&sid=3


----------



## Wynd (20. Januar 2009)

wow, danke schön. ich hatte blöderweise nach "hauptstadt-Qs" u.ä. gesucht. nett, dass du hier nochmal reingeschaut hast.

der TE hat sich da ja echt ne riesige mühe gemacht mit den links. SO kann ich jetzt schön die low-gebiete abfliegen und die Qs der reihe nach machen - hervorragend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

glaubt ihr man kann auch nur durch Qs auf ehrfürchtig kommen ohne stoff abzugeben?


----------



## mister.G (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn man bei allen anderen Fraktionen Ehrfürchtig ist, bekommt man automatisch für jede Quest, Ruf bei Gnomergan.


----------



## Wynd (20. Januar 2009)

bin ich leider nicht. ums gezielte questen/ruffarmen werde ich nicht drumrum kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (20. Januar 2009)

hm bei der dunkelküste gibt es glaube ich auch noch so einige Quests von den Gnomen, da musst du ein paar von ihren Maschinen finden aber sonst fällt mir auch nix ein. Hab es auch schon versucht im Schergrat, bei der Station versucht, die gaben aber leider keinen Ruf dafür.


----------



## youngceaser (20. Januar 2009)

riggedi schrieb:


> Mein Tipp (habe alle Allianz Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig):
> Mach einfach alle Q´s die in den Gebieten mit Zwergen und Gnomen vergeben werden. Vor allem lowie Instanz Q´s geben noch massig Rufpunkte. Ausserdem ist das Farmen von Runenstoff in den lvl 55-60 Instanzen sehr zu empfehlen! Massig Stoffe findest Du in Stratholme, Scholo, BRT etc. - und das in seehr kurzer Zeit.
> 
> Riggedi


jo ist denke ich auch die beste möglichkeit ansonsten einfach weiterq machen den welche wo dir ruf bei sw geben geben soweit ich weis auch einen kleineren anteil 1/4 oder so für alle anderen städte


----------



## Natsumee (20. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Wenn man bei allen anderen Fraktionen Ehrfürchtig ist, bekommt man automatisch für jede Quest, Ruf bei Gnomergan.



das stimmt nicht es gibt viele quest die geben dann gar keinen ruf mehr 

war auf jedenfall so bei mir habs dann aufgegeben mit quest suchen weil man macht die und kriegt keinen ruf -.-


geh runenstoff farmen bei Tyrs Hand


----------



## Damago (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab vor nem 3/4 Jahr mit WoW aufgehört, deshalb weiß ich nicht ob sie das Rufbekommen mitlerweile verbessert oder verschlechtert haben. 
Damals hatte ich auf 2 Chars alle 5 Allianzfraktionen ehrfürchtig und zwar hauptsächlich durch AVs, auch wenn ich nie der große PVP-Spieler war.

1. Die beste Taktik ist wohl wirklich erstmal alle Quest bei Zwergen / Gnomen zu machen --> gute Ausgangsbasis (hab ich leider nur teilweise gemacht^^)

2. Stoffe abgeben erscheint mir immernoch viel zu teuer bzw. arbeitsintensiv --> hab ich auch nie gemacht

3. Alteractal: Erstmal die Quests die man dort bekommt alle mal ausprobieren, da sie beim ersten mal immer deutlich mehr Ruf bringen als die weiteren Male. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die Quest Haufenweise Kristalle am lohnensten ist. --> bringt zwar nur 20 Ruf für jede Allianzfraktion (Eisenschmiede bekommt man soagr 75) pro einmal abgeben, jedoch bekommt man allein durchs kämpfen pro Hordler manchmal sogar bis zu 30 solcher teile --> am Ende eines BGs hatte ich dann oftmals zwischen 200 und 300 dieser Kristalle dabei. Jetzt muss man nur noch darauf achten das man VOR BG-Ende sich zurück ins eigene Lager porten und das ganze Zeugs abgibt. Denn nach dem BG verschwinden die Kristalle wieder. Umgerechnet wären das also sagenhafte 1600-2400 Ruf! pro AV. 

Leider gibt es da eine kleine Einschränkung: Ab einer bestimmten Menge abgeschlossener Quests können keine Kristalle mehr abgegeben werden und die Questgeber (das sind so 4 Druiden) laufen los und unterstützen eure Fraktion im Kampf. --> wenn viele Spieler die Kristalle abgeben, bekommt jeder weniger Ruf ab. (ich tippe einfach mal das der Quest irgendwas zwischen 50 und 100 mal abgebbar ist)

Positive Nebeneffekte: ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber es könnte sein, dass sobald man eine oder mehrere Allianzfraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig hat mehr Ruf für die verbleibenden Allianzfraktionen bekommt. Weiterer Vorteil: Beim Hordler-Looten droppen auch Rüstungsfetzten für Mehr Rüstungsfetzen und Medaillen für Ruf der Lüfte - Slidores Flotte / Ruf der Lüfte - Vipores Flotte / Ruf der Lüfte - Ichmans Flotte, die ebenfalls gegen Ruf im eigenen Lager eingetauscht werden können. (Diese bringen nur weniger als der Kristall-Quest)

Ich damals hatte 2 Menschen-Charaktere, die auch noch 10% Ruf-Bonus hatten, deshalb gings etwas schneller. Sollte aber für alle anderen Völker auch kein Problem sein.

Damals hatte ich auch ein sehr praktisches Addon (heute weiß ich den Namen leider nicht mehr), welches den Quest automatisch abschließt, wenn man nur den Questgeber anklickt --> enorme Zeitersparnis, so kann man in wenigen Sekunden alle Kristalle loswerden.

Ich weiß nicht ob das euch etwas weiterhilft, leider ist natürlich das Aufgehen solcher Alteractal-BGs ein muss für diese Taktik. (bei mir ging damals ca . nach 30 Minuten Wartezeit immer eins auf, notfalls einfach immer annehmen wenn ihr in einer Hauptstadt seid und sonst einfach weiterquesten/leveln/Inisgehen)

mfg 
damago


----------

